# Maputo: City Of Golden Acacias



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

Arriving at Night Maputo Mavalane International Airport New terminals










http://farm9.staticflickr.com/8327/8105478032_2edde34945_b.jpg​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

Maputo Fortress


4 - Fortaleza - albino exhibit por Jane123Eyre, no Flickr


4 - Fortaleza ramparts por Jane123Eyre, no Flickr


4 - Fortaleza interior por Jane123Eyre, no Flickr


4 - Fortaleza por Jane123Eyre, no Flickr


4 - Fortaleza interior 2 por Jane123Eyre, no Flickr​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*A residential neighborhood in the north-east part of the city.*


1-13 House across the street - Maputo por Jane123Eyre, no Flickr


1-14 Rua Beijo da Mulata por Jane123Eyre, no Flickr​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

Cafe Solar



1-15 cafe Sol 1 por Jane123Eyre, no Flickr


4 - We're for a bigger & better MZ for everyone por Jane123Eyre, no Flickr


4 - View from Cafe Solar por Jane123Eyre, no Flickr​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*#overlooking the Indian Ocean*


4 - Tanker from Cafe Solar por Jane123Eyre, no Flickr​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

Walkabout Excursion..​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

Touristas Visite a Cidade





































flick​


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

great pictures, seems a great city


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

Views In The City










http://farm7.staticflickr.com/6070/6113597102_f9ffc25a27_b.jpg










http://farm6.staticflickr.com/5236/5852241300_b574a42a0f_b.jpg​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

catedral e hotel rovuma









http://farm7.staticflickr.com/6027/5914738957_4a5862ea29_b.jpg


sede dos correios de moçambique, maputo













*batiks na feira do pau, maputo









http://farm7.staticflickr.com/6024/5915297658_aaf969b1b2_b.jpg*​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Work For A Living*











*Playing Ball At A GreenSpace*











*Double Sun..*










http://farm7.staticflickr.com/6139/5958395362_a5c9ae57ea_b.jpg​


----------



## Kangaroo MZ (Feb 7, 2012)

*Friedrich Engels Road*



The night of full moon (Maputo) by Banze's Photo, on Flickr


asd by Banze's Photo, on Flickr​


----------



## Kangaroo MZ (Feb 7, 2012)

Maputo by Air


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

Nice updates from MZ


----------



## casb68 (Jan 4, 2011)

Maputo has many beautiful old buildings.


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Residential Street To Street*























​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)




----------



## Kangaroo MZ (Feb 7, 2012)

:cheers:


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Droning In MZ*



Flickr 上 DD (Dan) Armstrong 的 Maputo, Mozambique (Jun 2010)





Flickr 上 DD (Dan) Armstrong 的 Maputo, Mozambique (Jun 2010)​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

Maputo Cidade




























Lightning 










Skyline


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

Clube Naval de Maputo










Old Train










Hotel Polana










Catedral de Maputo


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

Polana Church



Polana Church, Maputo, Mozambique, 3/2012 by Tomas Forgac, on Flickr



Polana Church, Maputo, Mozambique, 3/2012 by Tomas Forgac, on Flickr​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

CDC Roof deck


CDC Roof deck - Maputo 2012 by Jane123Eyre, on Flickr


Catholic Church


Catholic Church Maputo 1 by Jane123Eyre, on Flickr​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

Hotel Central/Cbd


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

Vida na grande cidade | life in the big town














































flickr​


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

BenjaminEli said:


> Polana Church
> 
> 
> 
> ...


very nice


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

^^:cheers2:


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Southern Sun Hotel @Miramar Beach​*


































​


----------



## Kangaroo MZ (Feb 7, 2012)

:cheers: Nice Benja


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

Kangaroo MZ said:


> :cheers: Nice Benja


:cheers2:


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

No Aterro do Maxaquene


























​imageshack


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

Down by the waterfront


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

Small Ferry



















Oxtails









http://flic.kr/p/cB4Un5​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

Beaches



















Photo's by Hoje de Rutas










Photo by Ana Anoula​

216


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*AVENIDA JULIUS NYERERE*





















http://farm9.staticflickr.com/8256/8663796478_1a5ac2ab2f_b.jpg












http://farm9.staticflickr.com/8262/8663798184_dca514deb4_b.jpg

​
262


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

Rehabilitate It!




























flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

great city!


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

+1


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

Engineers At Work









Elyxandro








flickr


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Chinese embassy in Maputo*

















ssc kangaroomz


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*NorthEast*

Low Tide









Pretty homes









Overlooking the Indian Ocean







flickr


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

Spot The Cruiseliner








http://farm9.staticflickr.com/8393/8747569178_6a51f659ec_c.jpg











http://farm9.staticflickr.com/8558/8746446283_895abf449e_c.jpg​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

Conselho Municipal
The building for Maputo's City Hall (Conselho Municipal) was conceived in 1914 and eventually finished in 1945 by the Brazilian architect 
Franz Kandl and by the Portuguese architect Francisco dos Santos Pinto Teixeira. It was constructed in a neo-classical style. In the 
colonial period, it housed the chambers of the governor but now houses the offices of the mayor and houses the city council.








http://flic.kr/p/eBBpvt​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

Visto da catembe...


Maputo from Catembe by tonrulkens, on Flickr


The Old Portuguese Fort, Maputo, Mozambique by Eric Lafforgue, on Flickr


Old Locomotive In The Railway Station, Maputo, Mozambique by Eric Lafforgue, on Flickr​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Cycling Grannies Of MPT*


Cycle Chic- Maputo by Mozambikes, on Flickr


Cycle Chic- Maputo by Mozambikes, on Flickr


FEIMA- Maputo by Mozambikes, on Flickr​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

* Immerse Yourself In Downtown Maputo*

Men selling shoes in the street

Man Selling Shoes In The Street, Maputo, Mozambique by Eric Lafforgue, on Flickr

Old colonial gem 

Old Portuguese Colonial Shop, Maputo, Mozambique by Eric Lafforgue, on Flickr

Farmacia

Old Portuguese Colonial Building, Maputo, Mozambique by Eric Lafforgue, on Flickr


Old Portuguese Colonial Building, Maputo, Mozambique by Eric Lafforgue, on Flickr


The Old Portuguese Fort, Maputo, Mozambique by Eric Lafforgue, on Flickr​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Sunshine in August*


IMG_5280 by andersbolin, on Flickr


IMG_5288 by andersbolin, on Flickr


IMG_5292 by andersbolin, on Flickr


IMG_5330 by andersbolin, on Flickr​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

Purple Gardens Of Maputo



IMG_5269 by andersbolin, on Flickr


IMG_5275 by andersbolin, on Flickr

IMG_5276 by andersbolin, on Flickr​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

Training Day...


IMG_5259 by andersbolin, on Flickr


IMG_5261 by andersbolin, on Flickr​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Jardim dos Professores*



























http://sulafrica.blogspot.com/2010/03/27-marco-maputo.html​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Robert Mugabe Square, Central*


















http://sulafrica.blogspot.com/2010/03/27-marco-maputo.html​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

Our People









































































- Saint Louis Studios: https://www.facebook.com/SaintLouisStudio​


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

great pictures!


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

el palmesano said:


> great pictures!


Thanks...


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*The Polana Hotel, Maputo
*
Built in 1922 along splendid lines, the magnificent Polana Serena Hotel has long been considered one of Africa’s finest hotels. Located on the leafy boulevards of one of Maputo’s most exclusive residential districts, the Polana Hotel belongs to an elite class of world-famous hotels, which includes such timeless legends as; Raffles Hotel, Singapore; The Dorchester, London and The Ritz in Paris.


Majestic Hotel by Jose Carlos Babo, on Flickr











http://4.bp.blogspot.com/-IJBzEW3oBfg/UhPqti7Ga9I/AAAAAAAAR7I/Q55xv0F3Hqg/s1600/VM7_2094.jpg​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

What Kind Of Life?










https://farm8.staticflickr.com/7565/16002294350_e2afb60a0c_b.jpg




*Radisson Blu, Maputo*









link​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

Industrial


















- Saint Louis Studios: https://www.facebook.com/SaintLouisStudio​


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

wich are the most famous builings of the city?


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Really amazing, very nice photos from Maputo


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

el palmesano said:


> wich are the most famous builings of the city?


Hi EP,

I think when someone talk of maputo..definitely the historic buildings, but more and more frequently the polana district with all the skys=craper shopping malls and world famous hotels...not to forget a burgeoning nightlife, if you know where to look..


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

http://iconosquare.com/viewer.php#/user/187479358/

kangaroomz ssc​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Maputo*





Maputo from the sky by Nuno Ibra Remane, on Flickr​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*New Developments with skyline in the background*



















Forumer naniokisai


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

Zimpeto National Stadium and the Olympic Village


















http://iconosquare.com/viewer.php#/user/187479358/​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

Maputo Bay by Eksteen Jacobsz, no Flickr


Maputo Bay by Eksteen Jacobsz, no Flickr


Maputo Bay by Eksteen Jacobsz, no Flickr


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

MAPUTO
Mozambique



















Jayson Carvalho @ http://iconosquare.com/viewer.php#/user/420943841/​


----------



## JustWatch (Apr 6, 2014)

Kangaroo MZ said:


> *Julius Nyerere Avenue, Uptown (Cidade Alta)*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


__________:banana:__________​


----------



## JustWatch (Apr 6, 2014)

Kangaroo MZ said:


> Waterfront
> 
> 
> 
> ...


__________:banana:__________​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

nice..


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

great city!


----------



## Skinny007 (Jun 17, 2015)

nice place .


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

http://farm9.staticflickr.com/8245/8615271733_319d0c18e0_c.jpg


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

facebook


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

Julius Nyerere Ave., Maputo


















http://www.jn130.co.mz/en/location/​


----------

